# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Winderigheid

## vmj

heeft iemand een goeie ervaring met een of andere alternatieve geneeswijze in verband met sterke winderigheid?

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,
Ik weet niet precies een alternatieve geneeswijze, maar wel wat de redenen kunnen zijn en wat je ertegen kunt doen:

_Als u vaak winden moet laten, betekent dat dat er zich gas bevindt in uw darmen. Normaal gesproken hoort er zich daar geen gas te bevinden. Het gas kan er op een aantal verschillende manieren komen:

* U slikt lucht in, omdat u te gulzig eet
* U drinkt een koolzuurhoudende drank
* U eet voedsel dat u niet kunt verteren

De eerste twee oorzaken spreken voor zich. Deze kunt u snel uitsluiten door geen koolzuurhoudende dranken meer te drinken en tevens rustig te eten. Als de problemen nog steeds aanhouden, dan moet het automatisch door de derde oorzaak veroorzaakt zijn:

U eet voedsel dat u niet kunt verteren
In uw darmen bevinden zich zeer veel bacterieen (zo'n 1 tot 2 kilo). Bacterieen eten voornamelijk koolhydraten. Uw dunne darm bevat de enzymen die nodig zijn om de verschillende koolhydraten te verteren. Dit verteren is nodig omdat de koolhydraten anders te groot zijn om door de darmwand te passen. Het verteren betekent dus eigenlijk het simpelweg opsplitsen in kleinere delen.
Als de enzymen niet voldoende hun werk doen, kan het voedsel dus niet geabsorbeerd worden door de wand van de dunne darm. Het onverteerde voedsel zakt dus verder naar de dikke darm. Daar wachten de bacterieen op het lekkere voedsel, wat ze snel opeten. Echter, omdat bacterieen nogal primitieve levensvormen zijn, kunnen ze koolhydraten slechts zeer inefficient benutten. Ze kunnen er minder dan 10% van de energie uit halen (vergeleken met de mens). Tijdens de inefficiente verbranding, blijven er dus veel restprodukten over. Deze restprodukten zijn gas en zuur. Het gas is voornamelijk waterstof-, waterstofsulfide- en methaangas. Het zuur tast tegelijk ook de darmwand aan en is ontstekingbevorderend._

Bron:http://www.scdiet.nl/winderigheid.php

----------


## vmj

beste sylvia,
bedankt voor de reactie.
Inderaad weet ik dat voor een deel het nuttigen van verkeerd voedsel een oorzaak is, maar er zijn zoveel dingen die ik niet meer zou mogen eten dat ik straks nog water en droog brood mag eten en ik ben reeds veel te mager.
Ik heb reeds verschillende soorten natuurprodukten gebruikt maar ook die helpen niet, o.a: houtskooltabletten, molkosan, ballota nigra, anijsolie, yakult, venkelthee, 

in de klassieke geneeswijze is er ook niet veel om te verhelpen behalve de voorgeschreven spasmomentabletjes 3 keer 1 per dag in te nemen geven soms een beetje resultaat, maar dit lost de oorzaak niet op.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik dagelijks Benefiber (verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek) die er voor zorgt dat mijn darmflora zo optimaal mogelijk is,zo ook de darmtransit.
Het is een volledig natuurlijk produkt en ik moet zeggen dat ik sinds ik dit produkt gebruik ver geen last meer heb van winderigheid/opgeblazen gevoel.

Ook de algemeen bekende en aangeprezen activia-joghurtjes vind ik zéker helpen!

Zwartekool tabletten,venkelthee...hielp mij ook allemaal écht niet veel!!

----------


## vmj

beste Agnes,
bedankt voor de tip, ik zal eerst die benefiber proberen, helpt dit niet dan eens de activia-yoghurtjes, ik weet niet als er verschil is met de yakult, maar daar had ik geen baat bij.
Ik zal later mijn resultaten doormelden.

----------


## vmj

Beste Agnes,
bedankt voor de tip, ik zal eerst die Benefiber eens proberen, helpt dit niet dan maar de activia-yoghurtjes, ik weet niet als dit hetzelfde is als de yakult maar daar had ik geen baat bij, nu ik zie wel, 
later zal ik mijn resultaten meedelen

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi,

Mooi dat je wat hebt aan het product wat Agnes gebruikt, nu maar hopen dat het óók voor jou werkt zou wel erg mooi zijn!
En idd laat nog even weten hoe het met je gaat mocht je er eenmaal mee begonnen zijn  :Wink: 

liefs,

----------


## Agnes574

Imonogas heb ik nu ook van de apotheek,dat is speciaal ontwikkeld om winderigheid tegen te gaan!...vooral voor vriendlief  :Wink: 
yakult is niet hetzelfde als activia!
Je kunt het best eens langs je apotheker gaan en vragen naar deze producten...je apotheker gaat je het beste middel geven wat bij jou past!!

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Xx

----------


## vmj

hallo,

ben gisteren langs geweest naar de apotheek en heeft hem gevraagd wat hem het beste leek of benefiber of imonogas, hij stelde met voor het eens te proberen met combizym, ook een natuurprodukt. Dit zal ik nu eens enkele weken proberen en dan eens de resultaten doorspelen.

groetjes,
vmj

p.s. : mijn vorige reacties heb ik verkeerd geplaatst en ik zal deze nu na elkaar plaatsen.

----------


## vmj

Hallo,

hier onder volgen alle vorige reacties in volgorde die ik op de verkeerde plaats gepost had. 
Ik heb ze van elkaar gescheiden door een lijn.

mvg,
vmj

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ik heb nu een doos combizym (een natuurprodukt) gebruikt tegen winderigheid, maar de resultaten zijn niet echt wat ik er had van verwacht. Nu ben ik begonnen met imonogas, dit is een geneesmiddel, en naar ik lees mag je het niet langer dan 10 dagen innemen, ik wacht nu af en zal dan de resultaten doorspelen, ik blijf zoeken in de hoop toch iets te vinden dat soelaas biedt.
groetjes vmj

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ook met imonogas heb ik geen goeie resultaten, maar dit is ook een medicament dat maar een tijdelijke oplossing geeft, ik blijf zoeken,het liefst naar een natuurlijk produkt , maar dat ook werkelijk verbetering brengt in mijn ongemakken, ik hou jullie verder op de hoogte

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hallo,
ik heb nu ongeveer 1 maand druppels boldocynara van dr.vogel (homeopathie)ingenomen, totnogtoe zijn er geen verbeteringen, maar volgens de apotheker moet je dit toch een drietal maanden innemen, dus dit zal ik eens uittesten en de resultaten doorspelen, ik stelde benefiber voor , maar in mijn geval raadt hij het niet aan, ik geef de moed niet op , er moet toch iets bestaan dat helpt. Tot later
vmj

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

beste lezers
ik heb nu reeds 2 flesjes boldocynara ingenomen en het resultaat is nog steeds zoals vroeger, mijn derde flesje zet ik maar opzij en probeer nu een bifidus, dit had ik totnogtoe niet geprobeerd, behalve yakult. Heeft er al iemand DARMOTON van mannavita uitgetest? dit is een reklame die ik las in een of ander blaadje.Tot later

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

hallo
ik gebruik nu ongeveer 2 maanden activia, maar de winderigheid blijft, nog één maand hou ik het vol en als dat ook niet helpt ga ik verder in mijn zoektocht. Is er nog niemand die met een of ander middel goeie resultaten heeft?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ik ben dus gestopt met de activiakkuur, want bij mij werkt dit dus totaal niet, ik geraak toch stilletjesaan ontmoedigd en weet echt niet meer wat ik nog kan uittesten, als iemand me nog een sugestie kan geven, dan graag.
Dank bij voorbaat

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ik laat eindelijk nog eens iets van me horen. Ben onlangs naar een homeophaat geweest,
ik doe nu een kuur van een maand met gelulen lycopodium clavatum, ik ben benieuwd of het helpt? maar ik laat iets weten

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

met deze kuur(lycopodium) had ik dus helemaal geen baat, Ik heb nu een kuur van een maand er opzitten met magnesia phosphorica 6K-MK doch ik geloof niet op enige verbetering, ik zal toch nog enkele weken geduld hebben.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ik ben enkele weken geleden op reis geweest, vol pension, wat voor mij zeker een probleem is, maar voorlopig heb ik me een beetje verholpen met spasmomen 3* daags een pilletje voor het eten, dit gebruik ik enkel wanneer ik weg moet tot ik een betere oplossing vind

----------


## Sefi

Je zou 'digestive enzymes' kunnen proberen of een probiotica.

Door enzymes wordt je eten beter verteerd en zou je minder last van winderigheid moeten hebben. 
Mijn man heeft baat bij Super Enzymes van NOW. Ik zal je de link geven: https://www.gezondheidaanhuis.nl/pro...W-90-tabletten


Als probiotica zou ik kiezen voor een capsulevorm. Yakult is voor jouw probleem inderdaad niet sterk genoeg. NOW is een erg goed merk en ook hiervan zou ik je probiotica willen aanraden.
https://www.gezondheidaanhuis.nl/pro...OW-60-capsules

----------


## vmj

dag Sefi,
voor het ogenblik ben ik een nieuw produkt aan het testen nl. tempocol capsules op basis van pepermuntolie, dit ga ik nu eens een paar maanden uitproberen en zien, maar uw advies is genoteerd, waarvoor dank

----------


## vmj

dag lezer(es)

ik heb nu een kuur van ongeveer 2 maanden tempocol capsules met pepermuntolie geprobeerd, maar zoals verwacht ook zonder goed resultaat, ik word er moedeloos van. Nu ga ik eens digestiven enzymes of probiotica uittesten op hoop van zegen
mvg
vmj

----------

